# Poundage and arrow weight questions



## Jim Thompson (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm currently shooting (ok just playing with so far) a sammick sage with 35 lb @ 28" draw and my arrows are gold tip blems 3555s at 30" with 145 grain field tips and the original insert, vanes and nocks.

I'm ready to get heavier limbs and was thinking 50 would be fine, but am just not sure. The 35 limbs just seem so freaking slow and no real penetration in my layered targets.

I only hunt deer and want to be sure. So my question is what weight limbs and what arrow combo do you suggest from here?

What full setup are you shooting for deer?


----------



## Dennis (Dec 27, 2015)

I always use to shoot a 50# longbow with 500 grain arrows and it would perform just fine. This year I got a recurve that was 43# at my draw length shooting a 550 grain arrow and a true 4 blade head and the arrow blew thru a deer very easy


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 27, 2015)

I shoot a little more weight than that but it's not necessary. Dendy,RC,and several others shoot in the high 40's. They kill more deer than Chevrolet.


----------



## bownutz (Dec 27, 2015)

I shoot a 50# sage at 28.5" draw. I shoot 500 spine 30 to 31 inch arrows with total point insert weight of 125 to 175 and they couldn't fly any better.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 27, 2015)

35 to 50 is a big jump. 45 is plenty. I killed all my critters this year with 47 and down. I only draw 26.75. I once was a believer in really heavy arrows but now I shoot between 475-500 grains and have no problems. Focus on hitting them good and the arrow weight and bow poundage are not near as important. RC


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 27, 2015)

"35 to 50 is a big jump. 45 is plenty. I killed all my critters this year with 47 and down. I only draw 26.75. I once was a believer in really heavy arrows but now I shoot between 475-500 grains and have no problems. Focus on hitting them good and the arrow weight and bow poundage are not near as important"

Good advice!  Thanks.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 27, 2015)

Good feedback, thx folks


----------



## Clipper (Dec 27, 2015)

Unless that Sage has a fast flight string those 3555 carbons may have a little too much spine for 45 # limbs.  I get good arrow flight off my 45 # recurve with 1535 carbons cut to 29", a 100 grain brass insert and 170 grain points.  Course some bows shoot harder than others.  I would bare shaft a 3555 to see how it performed before going lower in spine.


----------



## bownutz (Dec 28, 2015)

Good point about the ff string. I use one as well.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 28, 2015)

I've always shot 52lbs with around a 600 grain arrow with bury up in the dirt on the other side success. I've recently got a 42lber but haven't tried it on a live target yet.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2015)

Clipper said:


> Unless that Sage has a fast flight string those 3555 carbons may have a little too much spine for 45 # limbs.  I get good arrow flight off my 45 # recurve with 1535 carbons cut to 29", a 100 grain brass insert and 170 grain points.  Course some bows shoot harder than others.  I would bare shaft a 3555 to see how it performed before going lower in spine.



Good info, thanks for that.



T.P. said:


> I've always shot 52lbs with around a 600 grain arrow with bury up in the dirt on the other side success. I've recently got a 42lber but haven't tried it on a live target yet.



somewhat good info from you TP...normally I cant say that


----------



## T.P. (Dec 28, 2015)

Jim Thompson said:


> somewhat good info from you TP...normally I cant say that



It all depends if the subject warrants a serious answer or not.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2015)

ok so just to make sure, 45lbs is plenty of i do my job?


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Dec 28, 2015)

45 lbs will do the job as long as you do yours.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 28, 2015)

X2. Absolutely plenty


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 28, 2015)

38lbs and 450ish grain arrow. 

I now shoot more but that's what I shot good at the time.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 28, 2015)

The arrow needs to go in the right spot, period!  Then you are GOLDEN!  I only shoot 50 lbs on my recurve and have taken many deer, turkey, a 430 lb black bear, numerous hogs including a 290 lber, and plenty of other miscellaneous critters!  My arrows have blown right through everything but the biggest hog!(hit offside shoulder)


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2015)

thx folks, 45lb limbs are on order


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 29, 2015)

Everything I would have said has already been said.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 5, 2016)

My bow is 56lbs @ 28"  I probably draw around the 29" mark, which means I'm pulling around 60lbs.

My arrows are GT Traditionals 5575's.  I've cut mine down to 31"  I'm shooting 300grs up front.  I use a 100gr brass insert, topped with a 190gr Simmons Treeshark.  I use two 5gr brass washers to make up the 10gr difference.

My arrows are weighing in around 620grs.

No problem killing deer with my setup.


----------



## bradyxps (Jan 6, 2016)

Took a doe this year with my 45#@28 longbow with wooden arrow and single bevel broadhead. Quartering away it stuck in the opposite shoulder and she went down after about 80 yards. 25 yard shot.


----------

